# Party Last Night! Pix of food, decor,trophies!



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

YAY had the best party last night. Here are a few of the pictures. I have to upload the rest later but here's the pictures of food and some decor and the first people arriving. Didnt get too many pix after that. LOL just got CRAZY! 

Pix for anyone having the party tonight and wants some last min idas or anything. Everything was so awesome. I am one happy camper right now!!

It was hard taking pix in the garage with the fog machine but the fog was SOOO worth it LOL. 

PIX HERE -----> CLICK HERE FOR PIX

I ran out of Tempt Fate cards and i made 130!! People go nuts for it!

Enjoy and Happy Halloween everyone!! xx


----------



## alltogetherdead (Sep 8, 2009)

looks like there was tons of fun for all... thank you for sharing, shot cups on the counter jello shots? or liquid? please share the recipes...


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

alltogetherdead said:


> looks like there was tons of fun for all... thank you for sharing, shot cups on the counter jello shots? or liquid? please share the recipes...



Yep they were jello shots. All except the pumpkin guy .. he's my jack-o-lantern shots and its Jack Daniels cut with coke. .. coke a cola LOL 

I made the signs myself. For the jello i just do 6oz jello, 2 cups boiling water and then substitute the 2 cups cold water for like 1/2 cup vodka and 1 and 1/2 cups the corresponding puckers


For the jello shots I do ... 

Red
Devil - watermelon Jello and watermelon puckers

Orange
Demons - peach jello and peach puckers

Blue
VooDoo Blu U - Blueberry jello and Island blue puckers

Green
Monster's Blood - Lime jello and lime puckers

Purple
Purple People Eater - Grape jello and grape puckers

Yellow
Zombie-Fied - Lemon drop jello and lemon puckers

Black
Black widow - I do either the blueberry or grape jello and mix with 1/2 cold water being vodka and the other half being either the blue puckers or the grape


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

great pics!! looks like tons of fun!!


----------



## HeatherR (Aug 27, 2010)

Great pics!!! But I cringed when I saw your bathroom with the red blood clings on the wall. Did they leave stains? I got some of those from the dollar store and put them on my fridge about a week from my party, accidentally knocked one off and discovered they had ALL left permanent pink stains on my refrigerator.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh, I agree, I hope you got the stains off the walls. They are horrible.

Looks like a great time. I loved the photos.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Nicely done! Glad your party was a success. Your guests looked great.


----------



## Maxiboots (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your pictures. The frog costume is really clever.


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

HeatherR said:


> Great pics!!! But I cringed when I saw your bathroom with the red blood clings on the wall. Did they leave stains? I got some of those from the dollar store and put them on my fridge about a week from my party, accidentally knocked one off and discovered they had ALL left permanent pink stains on my refrigerator.




Actually I put them up assuming they would stain but it was ok because I'm painting my bathroom this next weekend .. however they didnt stain. Not the mirror or the counter or even the walls. I was very surprised. 




Maxiboots said:


> Thanks for sharing your pictures. The frog costume is really clever.


LOL yes she came with Ms Piggy .. her boyfriend LMAO they looked great and won silliest costume


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Your party looked awesome! Loved, loved the Miss Piggy and Kermit! 
Sorry, i have to ask and i can't figure it out but who was the person dressed in the plaid shirt and brownish jeans supposed to be? ( i hate it when i can't figure it out!)


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

offmymeds said:


> Your party looked awesome! Loved, loved the Miss Piggy and Kermit!
> Sorry, i have to ask and i can't figure it out but who was the person dressed in the plaid shirt and brownish jeans supposed to be? ( i hate it when i can't figure it out!)


Oh he was a lumberjack .. he had a big axe and beard and such but as the night went on he took them off LOL

I wish I had gotten more pix as more people arrived. We had some really good costumes!!


----------

